# Hotels



## rixtravels (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone explored the idea of renting a room in a hotel by the month? Can you get good deals? I'm looking to spend between $300 - $400 a month and would like the convenience of hotel living.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Where in Mexico?


----------



## rixtravels (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll probably be moving all around the country over the next few years. I thought that instead of renting an apartment I'd look into renting a room long term in local family run Mexican hotels. I suspect (but don't know) that many of them would be happy to have a long term tenant. I'm going to investigate this when I arrive next February but in the meantime I was wondering if others had gone this route.


----------



## rixtravels (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll probably land in Puerto Vallarta, having lived there before, and check out the possibilities there and the various towns up and down the coast. From there I might move inland to Guanajuato or some of the other nice towns around there.


----------

